

Facebook: Google+ has ‘no users’ - drungli
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/social-media/8706645/Facebook-Google-has-no-users.html

======
thestranger
If you read the article, Zuckerberg didn't say that, it was Sean Ryan,
Facebook’s director of game partnerships.

~~~
drungli
You are right, but it is interesting to see how they are trying to minimise G+
booming.

------
iconfinder
He's just 20M off. No big deal.

